# Chewing the paint off the walls...



## Peanutbutter (Jun 29, 2009)

I have to watch Holly like a hawk... when she is let out of her cage I have to pull the table out away from the wall, cover the windows so she can't get on the sill, and keep her off of furniture next to the walls....

*She chews the painted drywall like its cuttle bone* or something! She has a mineral block and cuttle bone in her cage.... and she's on a great diet. I don't think she does it for minerals.
She also has TONS of toys, every type.... if she wants to chew she has lots of options in her cage. I can't see anything "special" about the areas she chews either & she chews everywhere.

WHY is she so insistent on eating the paint/drywall!

How can I discourage this behavior??


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Tilly used to be exactly the same so I can't let her in high places like on top of my wardrobe, TV etc otherwise she chews any paint close by.


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Lofty's the same on the corners of the room. We've been puting repair tape over it - like sellotape, but wider and thicker - which stops her. I think she just enjoys peeling back the wall paper, pest that she is, lol.


----------

